# I'm a bit confused...



## Mathyu (May 19, 2015)

Hi guys,

So I've paid for my membership, I have an email that takes me to the shop where in my cart, there is a membership inside, but I've already paid, and I have an email that confirms my payment, and when you follow the link to view the status, it says payment received.

So...

Should I be expecting a new email with member ID in?

Or is there an error somewhere...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You should receive an Email from TTOC with your membership No.
Follow instructions in my reply to you previous post, to get access to TTF Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------

